# framework-res.apk help needed



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

has anyone succesfully recompiled framework-res.apk i must be retarted or missing a dependency.. im using framework-res.apk and twfraemowrk-res.apk as dependencys.. this is the only file i cant recompile and i got a couple good tweaks/mods for my rom if i could compile it.. help appreciated and thanks will be given


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in the same boat buddy. Haha. I tried mods for your rom too. I'm assuming nav bar is what it is. I've been trying for days to get it to compile and nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> I'm in the same boat buddy. Haha. I tried mods for your rom too. I'm assuming nav bar is what it is. I've been trying for days to get it to compile and nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 was gonna do navbar and a cpl other things lol , hmm this shouldnt be that hard what are we missing its gotta be something small


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I was able to decompile and compile framework-res.apk using APK Manager 5.0.2, but I get warnings in the log though. I don't know if they will cause issues. I would try some mods, but it's my fiancee's phone, and she's going to work at 4am, don't feel like messing things up right now.


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

update?

im here with you. apktool and apk manager can decompile framework-res.apk just fine. I made some changes to the XML files and tried recompiling. both programs gave me errors but one spit out an apk and I decided to try it.

I used ES explorer (like an idiot) and got bricked. I know I can restore a nandroid or odin an image and use TB, but I'd rather just fix it by restoring the apk. I'm having trouble with my edify script now and still bootlooping. I don't want to hijack your thread beans so I'm makin a new one, but yeah









(good thing I still have my dx. it has better voice and 3g reception anyway)

EDIT: in case you're interested: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29583169#post29583169


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

preusstang said:


> update?
> 
> im here with you. apktool and apk manager can decompile framework-res.apk just fine. I made some changes to the XML files and tried recompiling. both programs gave me errors but one spit out an apk and I decided to try it.
> 
> ...


I don't get errors, just warnings. But I don't want to mess with this phone too much since it's my fiancee's phone. If it was mine, well...









Warnings (not sure if you can just simply ignore these warnings, since it does compile):


```
aapt: warning: string 'permdesc_fm_receiver' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'permlab_fm_receiver' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_allowAttachments' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_allow_htmlemail' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_allow_smimeencryptionalgonegotiation' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_allow_smimesoftcerts' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_limitAttachments' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_max_calendarage' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_max_emailage' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_max_emailbodytruncsize' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_max_htmlemailbodytruncsize' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_require_encryptedsmimemessages' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_require_encryptionsmimealgorithm' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_require_manualsyncroaming' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_require_signedsmimealgorithm' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policydesc_require_signedsmimemessages' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_allowAttachments' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_allow_htmlemail' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_allow_smimeencryptionalgonegotiation' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_allow_smimesoftcerts' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_limitAttachments' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_max_calendarage' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_max_emailage' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_max_emailbodytruncsize' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_max_htmlemailbodytruncsize' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_require_encryptedsmimemessages' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_require_encryptionsmimealgorithm' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_require_manualsyncroaming' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_require_signedsmimealgorithm' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'policylab_require_signedsmimemessages' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US<br />
aapt: warning: string 'wifi_p2p_pbc_go_negotiation_request_message' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US es<br />
aapt: warning: string 'wifi_p2p_pin_display_message' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US es<br />
aapt: warning: string 'wifi_p2p_pin_go_negotiation_request_message' has no default translation in C:\Apk_Manager_ICS\other\..\projects\framework-res.apk\res; found: en_US es
```


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

im using apktool.jar 1.4.3, with the windows helper files, aapt.exe and apktool.bat. I'm not even getting to aapt warnings - aapt won't even run.


```
<br />
C:\apktool-1.4.3>apktool b framework-res<br />
W: Could not find sources<br />
I: Checking whether resources has changed...<br />
I: Building resources...<br />
<br />
... a bunch of invalid directory errors (for drawable directories that don't exist ...<br />
<br />
Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutExce<br />
ption: could not exec command: [aapt, p, -F, C:\Users\Kyle\AppData\Local\Temp\AP<br />
KTOOL7789083448626722688.tmp, -x, -S, C:\apktool-1.4.3\framework-res\res, -M, C:<br />
\apktool-1.4.3\framework-res\AndroidManifest.xml]<br />
		at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.jav<br />
a:193)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:301)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.java:248)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:171)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:154)<br />
		at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:182)<br />
		at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:67)<br />
Caused by: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, -F, C:\U<br />
sers\Kyle\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL7789083448626722688.tmp, -x, -S, C:\apktool-<br />
1.4.3\framework-res\res, -M, C:\apktool-1.4.3\framework-res\AndroidManifest.xml]<br />
		at brut.util.OS.exec(OS.java:83)<br />
		at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.jav<br />
a:191)<br />
		... 6 more<br />
C:\apktool-1.4.3><br />
```
this is strange, because aapt runs fine on its own and has also been added to my PATH.

EDIT: if i enter the failed aapt command manually:

```
<br />
aapt p -F C:\Users\Kyle\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL7789083448626722688.tmp -x -S C:\apktool-1.4.3\framework-res\res -M C:\apktool-1.4.3\framework-res\AndroidManifest.xml<br />
```
i get more invalid directory errors, this time they are for "drawable" directories that actually exist..


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Beans, I don't know if this helps but there is a flashable zip for your rom to enable on screen nav bar. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1806019


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

preusstang said:


> im using apktool.jar 1.4.3, with the windows helper files, aapt.exe and apktool.bat. I'm not even getting to aapt warnings - aapt won't even run.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's the exact problem we're all having


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I don't get errors, just warnings. But I don't want to mess with this phone too much since it's my fiancee's phone. If it was mine, well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These warnings are of no issue, they all address default translation, not a problem


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Post your stock framework res and tw framework files. I'll take a look.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> These warnings are of no issue, they all address default translation, not a problem


Yeah, I figured they wouldn't cause a problem; in the past I think I've run into this before and it didn't cause any issues.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Yeah, I figured they wouldn't cause a problem; in the past I think I've run into this before and it didn't cause any issues.


It's a code issue, not a compile issue, the coders did not assign language defaults for those texts


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> It's a code issue, not a compile issue, the coders did not assign language defaults for those texts


Yeah, it makes sense now. I think I've run into this before when compiling the old Market.

If you guys want, you can use these (apktool.jar, apktool.bat, aapt.exe):

MD5: 54903ac0c1ca670680cdf00b4bfc0c84
http://www.mediafire...qq79g6pac9b9jdd

It's what I'm using, and it's working for me. You may get some "plurals" errors when compiling, about 2-3 of them (maybe more), but you can easily fix them by adding the % at line 79.


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

@bobcaruso, so have you found a work around?

@bouchigo, I'll try your setup soon.

@snow02, I'll upload them and post a link if I don't get this resolved.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

preusstang said:


> @bobcaruso, so have you found a work around?


Beans found it, need the new sdk & this jar
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1427959


----------

